# 6 vs 8 gauge coarse thread



## mrmud

Hey this may sound stupid but I was looking for advice on 1 1/4 coarse thread screws. What is the difference between 6 gauge and 8 gauge? Is there any size difference in the head or just the shank? Also does one hold better than the other? What are your experiences? Thanks in advance. Also Hilti versus scorpion? Or is there a brand that is better?


----------



## fr8train

The fatter shank is nice when going into older wood.


----------



## moore

There should be No reason why anyone would even make 8 gauge drywall screws! Just give em a try !! Then get back with me!

Drop by the house here...I have 3 boxes in the tool shed ..You can have them!!:yes:


----------



## moore

mrmud said:


> Hey this may sound stupid but I was looking for advice on 1 1/4 coarse thread screws. What is the difference between 6 gauge and 8 gauge? Is there any size difference in the head or just the shank? Also does one hold better than the other? What are your experiences? Thanks in advance. Also Hilti versus scorpion? Or is there a brand that is better?


The shank is too fat with the 8 gauge..


----------



## MrWillys

A standard phosphate coated bugle 1 1/4" wood or metal drywall screw will always be a #6. As the length increases so does the size. A 3 1/2" screw will be a #8 for strength.

The is a screw meant for laminating drywall layers together without penetrating a framing member we call a gyp screw with a larger size and aggressive wood type thread. Maybe this is what you're referring to?


----------



## sdrdrywall

Home depot seems to always carry 8 gauge now and they Blow!


----------



## intersound2005

8 ga are garbage. Imo they cheapened the metal up and now make a lot more of them 8 instead of 6 so they dont twist off. You really notice it when there collated in the strips, harder to turn in, harder on the clutch. My old battery senco collated gun hates them.


----------



## Magic

My boys hate the home depot screws. They are perfectionists so I get them menards screws.


----------

